# Repticon Knoxville - February 15 & 16, 2014



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
February 15 & 16, 2014

Where:
Knoxville Expo Center
5441 Clinton Hwy.
Knoxville, TN 37912

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Knoxville Show: 
Repticon makes further headway into Tennessee in February 2014 with the exciting arrival of Repticon Knoxville! Hosted in the Knoxville Expo Center, enthusiasts will enjoy this opportunity of another great reptile and exotic animal show with thousands of top quality animals not found anywhere else in the area. The complete experience includes socializing with fellow herpers in interactive live animal presentations, free raffles, and shopping among all the supplies, cages, merchandise and feeders to support new pets. Check back for the continuing excitement of this newest show in Knoxville!

Repticon Knoxville Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

